# claas tractors



## ade (Dec 6, 2004)

hi there just joined site and i have a question for any one really we are about to buy a new claas tractor 140 hp and just wondered if any one had one or heard of any teathing problems with them


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum ade! :friends: 

I have not heard of Claas tractors before. Do you have any web links or pictures for those of us not familiar with them?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ade (Dec 6, 2004)

yes claas tractors took over from reanult tractors inseptember 2004 you can see them at www.claas.com then go to uk and you will see tractors


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

ade,
The biggest thing I would be concerned about is parts and service for the machine. Company I'm with use to see some odd brands and the mechanics hated them, parts were expensive, lots of freight and then the machines are discontinued and a dealer is stuck with a bunch of parts. If you have a good service department go for it. I would try to visit with some of the mechanics and see what they say.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the link ade. They are a very nice looking tractor. Like caseman said, if you can talk to one of the mechanics you can learn a lot more than the sales folks will ever tell. 

One good thing being in the UK your freight charge for parts should be less than for us in the states. :money: 

Keep us posted how it works out.

Mark


----------



## ade (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks guys >>>>>the problem we have in the uk is dealers change ever year nearly so the john deere dealer that told you last year massey furguson were crap this year says mf are the best as he now sells them and john deere are crap so over here we dont listen to the dealers we just try and if we like make sure we get 3 years warranty and them sell after the 3 years and buy a new one 
thanks for the input guys


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow, all the dealers in my area have sold the same brand (as long as the manufacture is still in business) since they opened their doors for the first time. Which for several of them is over 30 years.

Mark


----------



## ade (Dec 6, 2004)

wow over here a 3 year dealership is rare... today we had the new massey furguson 6480 on demo and it was the worst tractor i have ever driven... o like mf tractors but this one looked like it was thrown together by my 3 year old .. we wont be buying one of those .. tomo a dealer is sending us the new valtra so i will let you no how we get on with that


----------



## ade (Dec 6, 2004)

*ITS ARRIVED*

the class has arrived its ok but not as goo as we thought heres a picture


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Not a bad looking tractor how does it preform have you tried it out yet:question:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

It looks a lot like a Fendt, any similarities??


----------



## ade (Dec 6, 2004)

only thing like a fendt is the colour.. no i am going to plough with it tomo (monday) and i will let you no how she performes


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ade _
> *wow over here a 3 year dealership is rare... today we had the new massey furguson 6480 on demo and it was the worst tractor i have ever driven... o like mf tractors but this one looked like it was thrown together by my 3 year old .. we wont be buying one of those .. tomo a dealer is sending us the new valtra so i will let you no how we get on with that *


A belated welcome to TF, ade. :friends: 

Here is a pair of the Finnish made Valtra's that ade makes reference to.

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/valtra.jpg>


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

The Valtra's are popular for forestry use around here. The dealer equips them with a forestry package (skid plates and screening to protect the windows) and are often used with a small loader and trailer, or with a small harvester attached.


----------



## ade (Dec 6, 2004)

valtra demo tractor is ok but loads of buttons in cab


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ade _
> *only thing like a fendt is the colour.. no i am going to plough with it tomo (monday) and i will let you no how she performes *


So did you plow with it? Was it up to your expectations?


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's ades' Valtra cab pic for those of us with small screens.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=70661>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Is that Valtra a tractor or an aircraft?:lmao:


----------



## ade (Dec 6, 2004)

*it ploughs*

yes its ploughs it very wierd to get used to the throttle has no feel to it cos its electronic the clutch has no feel it to is electronic so it s takes a bit of gettin use to it has 16forward and 16 reverse gears and each gear has 3 splitter gears you can use a foot clutch or a button on gearstick or a button on arm rest i have also taken this photo of arm rest cos its a mine field and lots of buttons it looks complcated but not to bat it has lots of automated timers and flow rates ect but it pulls my 5 furror kervernaland plough 8" deep at 13kmh no problem at allwer as my massey will only pull it at 7kmh see what you think of the gear sticks


----------

